
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
bramgg
==============================

SEEKING WORK - Vancouver / BC / Remote

==============================

\- Full stack front end/back end/software developer

\- Front end: Everything you need, i.e. HTML5[0], CSS[1], JavaScript[2]

\- Back end: Node.js[3], Python[4], PHP[5], Golang[6]

\- Databases: MySQL, MongoDB

\- Notable APIs: Stripe, PayPal, Twilio, Mailgun, SendGrid, + many more

\- Version control: Git

\- Good with Linux server environments, I use the CLI every day

\- Remote hourly rate: $45 CAD (currently $34 USD)

I am passionate about programming and making things, and would be happy to
help you with your vision. You can see some of my personal work on my website
at [http://www.bram.gg](http://www.bram.gg) and samples of my code on GitHub
at [https://github.com/bramgg](https://github.com/bramgg). You may contact me
via email at hello@bram.gg.

[0] Including Jade, Jinja2, STPL

[1] Including LESS, Stylus, Sass

[2] Including CoffeeScript, jQuery, and too many libraries to count

[3] Lots of experience. Used many times with Express for web apps

[4] Lots of experience. Used many times with Flask/Bottle for web apps

[5] Not a fan, but if it gets the job done!

[6] Minimal experience, but able to use comfortably

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK Location: Novosibirsk, Russia, REMOTE (preferred)

As a Mobile Applications Developer with 4 years of experience in related
fields, I specialize in native Android and iOS apps development. I have
developed 21 mobile applications and I know many nuances to develop a great
mobile application.

I prefer to develop applications from scratch to create reliable, scalable and
secure app architecture, but I can work with legacy code too.

My development process is transparent and you will always know what I'm doing
at the time and will get result on time.

One of my principles it is: Write readable and clean code. You can make sure
that it's true here: [https://github.com/mbelsky](https://github.com/mbelsky)

[Programming Experience]

• Java: 4 years

• Objective-C: 1 year

• Moderate experience in Swift & Python

• Excellent understanding of object-oriented programming, software design
patterns, algorithms & data structures

[Technology Experience]

• Strong knowledge of Android & iOS SDKs, different versions of mobile OSs,
and how to deal with different screen sizes

• Experience with offline storage, threading, and performance tuning

• Familiar with Analytics, Cloud Message/Push Notifications, In-App Purchase,
Location and Map APIs

• Comprehensive understanding of REST / JSON / XML Web Services

• Proficient understanding of code versioning tools: Git and SVN

• Well versed in Build System & Dependency Manager: Gradle, Cocoa Pods

[Personal Qualities]

• Ability to understand business requirements and translate them into
technical requirements

• Cooperative and helpful on a team, but also capable of working completely
autonomously

\--------------------

LinkedIn:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky)

Email: public.belsky@gmail.com

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/),
though please contact me with a description of your project and I will be able
to show you more relevant work.

Currently I am available for either solo work or as part of a two man team
with my dev partner who is also full-stack with similar skills and has good
CSS, design and UX abilities.

I am best suited to medium sized companies who want to move fast while also
requiring high quality development to a fixed deadline. My background in open
source has taught me that sloppy application architecture is not acceptable.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK, consultancy, mostly remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with dev teams throughout the project lifecycle (d'oh, DevOps!)
to build scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, continuous
integration, deploy systems, monitoring, post-mortems, dev projects of my own
- you name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even built & led
whole infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2015@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
sarciszewski
SEEKING WORK

Location: REMOTE or Orlando, FL, USA

When you read the news headlines about the latest data breach, does your heart
sink with worry about whether your app/website will be next?

If so, we should talk.

I'm a software consultant with a great deal of knowledge about application and
network security.

I've been building web applications for 13 years, fluent in multiple languages
(but most experienced with GLAMP or GLEPP development). I've enhanced the
security of many popular open source projects (including WordPress as of 4.4).

Most recently, I submitted the winning entry to the password hashing backdoor
track of the Underhanded Cryptography Contest at the Crypto & Privacy Village
at DEFCON. [https://underhandedcrypto.com/2015/07/27/announcing-
the-2015...](https://underhandedcrypto.com/2015/07/27/announcing-
the-2015-crypto-privacy-village-challenges/)

I've written a great deal about computer security on the blog for the company
I consult through, Paragon Initiative Enterprises:

* [https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/06/guide-securing-your-busin...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/06/guide-securing-your-business-s-online-presence-for-non-experts)

* [https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/08/gentle-introduction-appli...](https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/08/gentle-introduction-application-security)

To get in touch, either email info@paragonie.com or use the form on our
website: [https://paragonie.com/contact](https://paragonie.com/contact) (which
ever is more convenient).

------
phillc73
=========================

SEEKING WORK ¦ REMOTE or AUSTRIA

=========================

Key Language: R

Key Skill: Building Shiny apps

Other skills: Linux, SQL, Project/Product management, Business Analysis.

Examples of work:

\- An R library to connect to Betfair's API-NG:
[https://github.com/phillc73/abettor](https://github.com/phillc73/abettor)

\- Screenshots of a private Shiny app developed to explore horse racing data:
[https://formbet.co.uk/w-p-mullins-a-worked-example-with-
fred...](https://formbet.co.uk/w-p-mullins-a-worked-example-with-fred/)

\- Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01d6201255102da811](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01d6201255102da811)

Strong business acumen. Business Masters degree obtained from an Australian
university.

I'm available for up to 20 hours per week. My rate is US$25/hour (or
Euro/Pounds Sterling equivalent).

Passions include sport, betting and data.

Contact: phill [at] fastmail dot com.

------
PaulMest
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Currently looking for Senior NodeJS developers who have strong written and
verbal communication skills in English.

The role:

* Enough bandwidth to work on 1 large primary project (and optionally 1 small side project). We have a mixture of existing clients with larger codebases and many smaller clients who want to build rapid prototypes from scratch.

* You can be any where in the world, but could ideally could overlap U.S.-based work hours for 2-4 hours each weekday.

* Hands on experience with MongoDB and Redis

* You know how to deploy and debug apps running on Linux server environments

* You must be self-managing and reliable. We have ~weekly virtual meetings, but primarily communicate via Slack, Trello, Google Docs.

Interested? Or questions? Please contact paul+hn@CleverPoint.co. If you have a
relatively recent resume, LinkedIn, or an active GitHub account, please
include that in the mail.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

HOW WE WORK TOGETHER -

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

WE’RE GREAT AT -

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID -

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS -

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's new homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

------
rdlab
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

We're a tiny team working on a series of prototypes for editing tools in the
vein of Sublime Text or Google Docs.

Seeking a front-end developer to help us for 1 - 2 months. You must be strong
on HTML/CSS and Javascript, animations/transitions, and have a good grasp of
design fundamentals. We also <3 designer/front-end dev hybrids.

Low-ego team that likes to collaborate and learn from one another. Slack +
Screenhero + Github + Trello. Working hours during US east timezone.

[http://rdlab.workable.com/jobs/131062](http://rdlab.workable.com/jobs/131062)

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or Remote

I'm a Computer Engineer with a love of front-end web design and development.
I've designed and developed front-end and back-end web applications, along
with native standalone applications. I prefer design over development, but am
happy to discuss any project my skillset fits!

I have experience with:

* HTML5/CSS3/Canvas

* JavaScript/jQuery/Node.JS/Socket.IO

* PhoneGap/Cordova/Ionic (iOS Development)

* Sketch/Photoshop/Illustrator

* Ruby on Rails

* PHP

* Python

Portfolio:
[http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio](http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions. Also spent a lot of time in the last month
learning angularJS to help build software for a charity.

Then there's my Ruby/Grape activity stream server. It creates feeds based on
whatever objects you create in the system. I wanted to learn Ruby so this is
the project I've started to do just that!

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-concept for
your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Custom 'net-connected controller for long-term timelapse projects. (FreeBSD, Arduino) * Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS * Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp) * Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js) * Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
bewe42
SEEKING WORK - Preferably remote (travelling on-site within Europe 1-2x per
month perfectly fine) or Madrid

[http://goo.gl/1cuZz0](http://goo.gl/1cuZz0)

Software engineer (CS master) with 10+ years experience building business
backend systems for a variety of clients (based in Germany, UK, US, Spain and
remote).

Professionally, I have done mostly Java backend development, but consider
myself a generalist, as I'm continuously learning & building things (side
projects, open source).

I enjoy exploring new ideas, writing and teaching about software craft.

Looking for challenging work, where the need to find profound solutions is
important (in contrast to slashing something together for the sake of speed).

Skillset:

    
    
      * Java expert, from J2EE to modern Java development
      * Fluent in Python, intermediate at Clojure, Scala, Go (and C++ though dated) 
      * Experienced in building backend systems using the most suitable framework, database and environment (mostly AWS). 
      * I have done plenty of scalable REST api development the last 5 years. 
      * I'm confident to do front-end development using JS frameworks, CSS, HTML5
    

I'm based in Madrid, Spain (born in Germany). I speak English, German,
Spanish. Looking forward to talk!

More info, github, linkedin, email here:
[http://goo.gl/1cuZz0](http://goo.gl/1cuZz0)

------
jetaime
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Sandy. Freelance writer with years of web writing experience and a passion for
horticulture; just left a 20-year career in web and IT. Work samples at
[http://sandylim.me](http://sandylim.me).

Location: Based in Perth, Western Australia.

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/sandysandy](http://twitter.com/sandysandy)

Contact: [http://sandylim.me/contact](http://sandylim.me/contact)

------
robgering
SEEKING WORK - Oklahoma City & REMOTE (preferred)

I’m a disciplined software engineer with a lot of front-end / UI experience.
I’m looking for new moonlighting opportunities to fill up my schedule. I work
full-time for a niche website provider: code I’ve written runs in production
on thousands of client sites.

== _Specialties:_ ==

– _CSS / Sass_ (I know CSS inside-out. I write enormous amounts of super-clean
SCSS every month and can rapidly solve the trickiest, weirdest browser bugs. I
can make Bootstrap bend over backwards or code a slick UI from scratch.)

– _Responsive Design_ (I wrote the media queries for internal use at my
company. I’m particularly good at making legacy websites work on mobile
devices without compromising the integrity of the original design.)

– _User Interfaces:_ (design, template code, custom CSS animations, UX /
acceptance testing)

– _JavaScript_ (fundamentals, frameworks, best practices, and the ecosystem /
tooling)

 _Giant Keyword Blob:_ HTML5, CSS3, Sass, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, Meteor,
React, D3, Vue.js, Node.js, Gulp, Bower, PHP, Laravel, Ruby, Rails, Scala,
Play Framework, Linux, Heroku, Git, TDD, CI, UI, UX, Design, Consulting, Disc
Golf

My rates are reasonable as I live in a lower cost area of the United States.

Contact: [http://spacesuit.co](http://spacesuit.co)

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), and Boulder, Colorado (CO),
USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (Angular, Knockout,
Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end,
back-end, product management, small business consulting, microservices (SOA),
Test Driven Development (TDD)

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

As former founders, we understand you. Running a business is hard. You have to
wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

Looking for those rare engineers who understand your product and care for your
business’ goals? Look no further!

Are you nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work?
Uplift Agency makes sure your ROI is a no-brainer. We work closely with you to
package our services so you take on the least risk and allow us to do what
we’re great at.

We aim to grow your business, examine your product, and share your passion.
Our clients see the results they want and our technical chops please their
engineering teams, too.

Looking for help tailored to your industry? We have experience with tech
companies and startups in education, health, and ecommerce.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
SyneRyder
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (preferred) / Perth, Australia

Hey there! I'm Kohan.

I've been doing bootstrapped software for a decade: making consumer desktop &
mobile products and building everything required to support their sale.
(E-Commerce & customer support systems in PHP, automated tasks in Go, cross-
platform dashboard & database systems in Xojo, etc).

I also do freelance development & consulting. I like making user friendly
products & great experiences that customers love. I've applied that philosophy
across domains (even law firms!) and I'm passionate that tech is for everyone,
not just the tech-savvy.

I'm finishing other projects right now, but I'd love to talk about what you're
working on. Even if you don't have a specific project and just want to chat
with another HN reader.

If you're connected with Kiva or Eurovision, or based in Berlin, we really
need to talk!

Languages: C/C++, PHP, Go, Lua, Corona SDK, Xojo, Javascript

[http://kohanikin.com/](http://kohanikin.com/) |
[http://twitter.com/syneryder](http://twitter.com/syneryder) |
[http://www.namesuppressed.com/](http://www.namesuppressed.com/)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Princeton, NJ; Remote

Hi! I'm Julius and I do freelance iOS development and run the agency,
JayMobile. We mostly write iOS apps but we also do backend API development.

I'm currently doing bookings for January 2016 and beyond.

Recently I've completed some cool projects, which you can check out here:
[http://jaymobile.io/portfolio/](http://jaymobile.io/portfolio/)

P.S. One of the projects I've just completed is the Daily Burn tvOS app, which
is currently being demoed inside of Apple Stores! Be sure to check it out the
next time you visit one of the stores:
[https://twitter.com/jparishy/status/660109681826885632](https://twitter.com/jparishy/status/660109681826885632)

Other than Daily Burn, I've recently completed two iOS apps, On The Regimen &
KidsTrade. Earlier this year I wrote the Charlie iOS app, which you may have
seen at the top of Product Hunt when it was released. Prior to starting my
business, I worked for Fitocracy, where I wrote both of their iOS apps.

In addition to my iOS work, you may also recognize
[http://www.runswiftlang.com/](http://www.runswiftlang.com/) and
[http://testapns.com/](http://testapns.com/) which are two of my side
projects.

Here's my contact info: julius@jaymobile.io

Definitely reach out if you're interested in working with me & my team to
create an awesome iOS app.

------
vishaltelangre
SEEKING WORK - PUNE / REMOTE

Full stack Ruby and JavaScript developer with 3+ years of corporate
experience.

My past works include swing/pitch analysis (Rails, Backbone), LMS (Rails),
embeddable third-party js chiclet & paywalls (React.js, Webpack), virtual
warehouse builder on GMaps (Express, Angular), embeddable & realtime sentiment
voting module (Clojure, Apache Kafka, Apache Storm, React.js), video app for
businesses (Swift, AVFoundation, Rails, SQS, React.js, Flux).

Also -- Recurly, Stripe, WePay, Dwolla, MailChimp, Twilio.

I make sure covering critical parts of system with necessary unit test cases.
No fuss about TDD, but prefer when really required -- experience with RSpec,
BTW.

I have experience of deployment on AWS, Heroku, Digital Ocean & Linode using
Capistrano. Use Docker for local development. Can handle (or work along with
ops guy) DevOps stuff, can use provisioning tools alike Chef, Puppet when
capistrano deployment becomes cumbersome.

Find my CV at
[http://vishaltelangre.com/cv.pdf](http://vishaltelangre.com/cv.pdf)

Github - [http://github.com/vishaltelangre](http://github.com/vishaltelangre)

LinkedIn -
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/vishaltelangre/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/vishaltelangre/)

Homepage - [http://vishaltelangre.com/](http://vishaltelangre.com/)

Drop a mail if interested at => the [at] vishaltelangre [dot] com

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for React.js, though I've done a bunch
of work with Angular and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices,
can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and
HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
innerspirit
SEEKING WORK

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JS, Laravel, CodeIgniter, Unit Testing, MongoDB, MySQL,
Drupal, Joomla, Angular.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, React.js, ES6/7 (babel),
Java, Spring

I'm a freelance developer with a Zend PHP 5.3 certification. I'm looking for
remote work, either full-time or small projects. I am a full stack developer
with extensive front-end experience. I also have experience writing shell
scripts for deployment and task automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

Certification: [http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-
pages/ZEND014048](http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-pages/ZEND014048)

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/innerspirit](https://github.com/innerspirit)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/christianmaioli](https://twitter.com/christianmaioli)

Email: mmchristian [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on Open edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Small shop, Senior Ruby on Rails / Frontend JS MVC devs. We
specialize in full stack, automated, and robust test driven applications. We
have extensive experience in different languages and platforms as well as
product design and implementation at a large scale.

Location - Continental USA (Remote)

Website: [http://www.thermic.io](http://www.thermic.io)

If your project's scope is too much for a solo freelancer but not big enough
for a large agency (and all of it's associated overhead), then we're the shop
for you.

We specialize in taking existing platforms and scaling them via automation and
cloud services. We analyze all of the work we take on and try to ensure a
large ROI for our client. If we can’t see ourselves adding real value we may
turn down work and let you know why.

Get in touch today for a no-obligation chat about your project:

Contact form:
[https://thermic.typeform.com/to/K2Qklk](https://thermic.typeform.com/to/K2Qklk)

Or email thom@thermic.io or ben@thermic.io

More about us: [http://www.thermic.io](http://www.thermic.io)

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Denver)

Hey all, I do marketing. My big claim to fame is I helped take one of my
clients to #1 grossing in eduction in both the iTunes and Google Play store(s)
all on an ROI positive budget. I follow an agile approach to marketing that
rejects long form marketing plans and embraces testing and quick iterations.
Data is my friend. I believe wholeheartedly in measuring everything and
letting the results drive my decision making process. If you want to get
inside my head this piece essentially sums up my approach to marketing.

www.jeromysonne.com/musings/2015/8/23/i-have-no-clue-how-to-market-your-
company

Typically I break things down into week long sprints with dedicated hours
where I work on as many things as possible. I can do anything in regards to
marketing, but I'm particularly good at:

Mobile App Install Ads Social Advertising Organic Social Strategy Email
Marketing User On-boarding/Activation Consulting Content Marketing Lead
Generation Product Market Fit/Customer ID Consulting

If you need a data driven marketer with proven results, feel free to reach
out: jeromy@sonnetaylor.com

------
coderKen
SEEKING FREELANCE WORK | REMOTE ONLY | GMT +1

software developer with 5years + experience. I have a degree in Computer
Science and education.

Front-end Skills Javascript(jQuery, AngularJs) currently working with ES6
HTML5, CSS3, bootstrap, SASS & LESS

Back-end Skills NodeJS, Ruby On Rails, PHP, Python (Flask)

I have worked extensively with NodeJS and AngularJS, I follow the Agile
approach towards software development and write tests especially when working
with Javascript using Mocha, Karma and Jasmine.

I recently did a talk about JavaScript’s ES6 the slides can be found here ->
[http://goo.gl/evKVch](http://goo.gl/evKVch)

Mobile Android [https://goo.gl/j5ILY4](https://goo.gl/j5ILY4)

Have experience working with Azure.

Everything about me can be found here
[http://goo.gl/X7BESj](http://goo.gl/X7BESj) Git:
[https://goo.gl/TYnDfW](https://goo.gl/TYnDfW) LinkedIn:
[https://goo.gl/3aaeMi](https://goo.gl/3aaeMi)

~~~
mvid
Please change your first line to match the requirements, you are causing noise
for other users.

------
ClifReeder
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington DC and remote

I'm a software engineer specializing in designing and building stable,
scalable consumer-facing websites and refactoring large codebases.

Most recently, I was a principal engineer at Vox Media, and worked on some
notable projects:

\- Simultaneously upgraded their 81k LOC monolith to Ruby 2.1 and Rails 3.2
with no downtime [http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-
ruby...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-ruby-rails-
upgrade-chorus)

\- Built a live blog for The Verge that handles 1.2 million uniques during
iPhone events [http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-
sy...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-syllabus-vox-
medias-s3-powered-liveblog-platform)

\- Converted all image processing to Thumbor
([https://github.com/thumbor](https://github.com/thumbor)), and scaled it to
resize 1.3 million images a day

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Python, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL, AWS, Chef,
StatsD, Varnish, ElasticSearch, WebPageTest

Github: [https://github.com/clifff](https://github.com/clifff)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder)

Blog: [https://clifff.com](https://clifff.com)

clifreeder@gmail.com

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK - Remote front-end specialist

Front-end specialist with 6+ years of experience, currently focused on all
things JavaScript and a full-stack Node.js developer.

Seeking consulting/freelance work. I enjoy writing code in small modules. I
love working with ES6, architecting Angular and Backbone apps, and helping out
with React and performance. I'm a prolific open-source developer and I've
published hundreds of small modules.

Location: Buenos Aires, AR (GMT -3)

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, (Angular, Backbone, Open-Source Modules,
etc), CSS, all things web

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [https://ponyfoo.com](https://ponyfoo.com)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

JavaScript Application Design (a book I wrote):
[http://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon](http://bevacqua.io/bf/book/amazon)

You can reach me at consulting@ponyfoo.com

------
datapolymath
SEEKING WORK • REMOTE

I am a data polymath, remotely working data scientist and а python programmer,
with the following profile highlights:

• SKILLS to handle large data volumes, undertake predictive modeling and
obtain actionable insights (data science, machine learning, business
intelligence, etc.);

• STACK consisting of state-of-the-art tools for advanced computing and data
analytics (Python, R, Java, Spark, etc.), with experience in freelancing and
coding challenges;

• EDUCATION obtained from some of the world's best universities and online
courses providers (MITx, BerkeleyX, Udemy, Lynda, etc.), with a strong
quantitative background;

• PERSONALITY of an INTJ analytical problem-solver with the intellectual
curiosity to make discoveries in the world of big data.

My objective is a challenging position requiring the expertise as a data
scientist and a python programmer, working remotely worldwide with the optimal
trade-off between the job performance and salary. I am open to explore career
opportunities where I can combine my skill-set and mind-set, with an aim for
innovations, best practices, and ways to be more productive.

• Website • [http://www.datapolymath.com](http://www.datapolymath.com)

• LinkedIn •
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/datapolymath](https://www.linkedin.com/in/datapolymath)

• GitHub • [https://github.com/datapolymath](https://github.com/datapolymath)

• AngelList • [https://angel.co/datapolymath](https://angel.co/datapolymath)

• E-mail • datapolymath@outlook.com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Jacksonville, FL)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or local engagements throughout
Europe or the US.

I'm specializing in getting MVPs done, mostly web apps and full-stack work on
websites. My daily rate is $550.

Languages: JavaScript, Lua, PHP, Ruby, Java, C Environments: LAMP stack,
NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, React,
MySQL, WebSockets, WebGL, Cordova etc.

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

Since I started freelancing about a year ago, this HN hiring thread is where
most of my projects come from. It's been great working with you all, and I'm
looking forward to hearing from new projects as well. :)

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating an automated trading platform
for forex and equity markets through a well-known online broker.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions. Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java,
Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails, R, Python, and more.

------
Achorny
SEEKING WORK - Maine or Remote

Website: [https://logicalchaos.com/](https://logicalchaos.com/)

Full resume: [http://brad.xyz/](http://brad.xyz/) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bradachorn)

Software Engineer with eight years of experience developing geospatial and
location-aware web apps and tools using Javascript, Python, C# .NET, Java,
PostgreSQL/PostGIS, SQLite, Geoserver and GE Smallworld. I like to work with a
wide variety of tools and love to learn new ones.

I love maps and I've helped companies all over the US improve their GIS,
collect new data, improve their data, and to use their existing data more
effectively or in new ways.

Primary developer of a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that has
recorded 75 million GPS points representing 75,000 miles of surveying. I was
involved in all aspects of product development/management from day one.

------
baud
SEEKING WORK | Location: Remote (Lisbon/Barcelona/Munich)

Specialties: Ruby/Node/PHP, iOS/Android

We are a tech collective based in Lisbon, Portugal (
[http://www.minuscode.com](http://www.minuscode.com) ), with experience
helping startups going from concept to market.

Feel free to contact us to get a better sense of who we are ( contact at
minuscode.com )

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now, but I'm always
happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Stockholm, Sweden - US Citizen / SE Perm resident

Portfolio: [http://www.m3b.net/?ref=hn-freelancer](http://www.m3b.net/?ref=hn-
freelancer)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fullstackentrepreneur)

Entrepreneur with Full-stack skill-set both on tech and business.

I ship products, and I do it quickly.

With 15+ years of experience in startups, product development, marketing,
advertising, and strategy. This is not my first rodeo. Strong and charismatic
leader with the vision, skills, and experience necessary to not only execute
but also lead a team to deliver.

Core competencies: Rapid prototyping, customer development, full-stack
engineering on Python, PHP, Django, ReactJS, Backbone, Laravel, Appcelerator,
PhoneGap, PostgreSQL, NoSQL, Linux, Cloud, Natural language processing, and
more.

Industries: E-commerce, advertising, marketing, enterprise mobility, B2B, B2C,
natural language processing, gaming

Contact me thru linkedIn.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I've also done some iOS/Android
and Python Machine Learning/Statistics projects. I am reliable, easy to work
with, quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or
on a team, either as lead or a team member. I value client satisfaction as
highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote

I’m a design engineer based out of Toronto. I work with web-based startups
looking to flesh out the UI of their initial product or help established
companies build a scalable UI system with modern front-end practices.

I’m looking to work with more companies – starting in January 2016 – that need
help from a designer/developer hybrid. Some of the technologies I work with:
Node, Ruby on Rails, React, CSS/SASS/Stylus, ES6/CoffeeScript/TypeScript,
BEM/SUIT/ITCSS, WCAG. I do not work on WordPress or Angular projects.

I’ve worked with startup graduates from Y Combinator, Techstars and
FounderFuel. I’ve worked on battle-tested products used by Apple, Facebook,
Google and many others. Everyone has seen measurable success after working
with me. You should join the club! I’d love to hear about your team and
product, so let’s get in touch.

All my vitals are at [http://eswat.ca/](http://eswat.ca/)

------
kushti
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Blockchain-based or distributed systems. I am looking for consultancy, part-
time research or software development, committing to an open-source product.

"I am an experienced and passionated engineer and researcher. I have built
many products while enjoying design, development and management processes. I
tried many programming languages using current favourite one, Scala, since
2011. I love functional programming, programming languages theory and CS
knowledge in general. Previously I worked on data harvesting and analysis
tools. Now I am living in the blockchain world and willing to continue to be
here for coming years. Also I love to have results of my work as open as
possible to wider public."

My full CV:
[http://chepurnoy.org/about/cv.pdf](http://chepurnoy.org/about/cv.pdf)

Location: Sestroretsk near Saint-Petersburg, Russia

On-site work is possible for up to few weeks since May, 2016(US is possible).

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK - Senior Django/Python Developer Location: Poland and REMOTE
(world)

Technologies: Python, Django, Tornado, Django Rest Framework, PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Redis, MongoDB

Tools: JIRA, Github, Vagrant, Docker, Jenkins

Resume/CV: [http://rootxnet.com/](http://rootxnet.com/) email:
rootx[AT]rootxnet.com Website: [http://rootxnet.com/](http://rootxnet.com/)

Some examples of my code: [https://github.com/rootxnet/rootxnet-
web](https://github.com/rootxnet/rootxnet-web)
[https://github.com/rootxnet/rncollectr](https://github.com/rootxnet/rncollectr)

I am primarily a backend developer with front-end skills, worked on a large
scale digital signage, financial and e-commerce projets. I know how to work as
a part of remote team.

Let's talk!

------
techstonia
SEEKING WORK • REMOTE ONLY I'm data scientist (Python, Java, R) and a
developer. Mainly I do stuff like web scraping, simulations, data wrangling,
models and automation. I'm also interested in tech general. Currently playing
with MeteorJS and learning about full stack JavaScript. I wouldn't mind
working as a backend or fullstack developer either. Oh and I also have a
masters in mathematical statistics if that's important. So to sum up I'm not
afraid of: Python (strongest language), Java, R, JavaScript, CSS, HTML,
Bootstrap, MeteorJS, C# and I have even published a native Android app. ;-)

• Hobby website: [https://techstonia.github.io](https://techstonia.github.io)
• GitHub: [https://github.com/techstonia](https://github.com/techstonia) •
Email: techstonia@gmail.com

~~~
techstonia
Oh and I also have ported substantial chunk of Scala into Python.

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
aparamonov
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE ONLY

Hi there,

I'm fullstack/backend engineer with strong software development/Java/Scala
skills. Please take a look at my public reputation there:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/anparamonov)
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0149f54ce7bfc21677](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0149f54ce7bfc21677)

I've successfully developed huge enterprise, high load web and big data
services.

Looking for part time consultancy work. Definitely will help to overcome your
development issues (architecture, performance, fragility, etc.), mentor your
in-house engineers, teach for the best practices in development.

However, the full time consulting is negotiable.

Feel free to message me: a.paramonov@gmail.com Or chat me in skype:
a.n.paramonov

Best regards, Alexey

------
4eleven7
SEEKING WORK - London, UK only. No recruitment agencies.

Freelance iOS Developer. Available now.

 iPhone, iPad, Watch, and TV apps.

Swift + Objective-C.

[http://daniellove.net](http://daniellove.net)

[http://daniellove.net/apps](http://daniellove.net/apps)

[http://linkedin.com/in/danlove](http://linkedin.com/in/danlove) (add me to
see all my recommendations)

Available for freelance iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, and Apple TV application
development contracts. Or full app builds (concept, wireframes, design and
development).

Solid experience in developing mobile applications with a strong portfolio of
award winning & high profile applications. Commercial client experience with
both Objective-C and Swift. Working experience of start-ups, fast paced
advertising agencies & large corporations. A strong sense of design, with a
focus on user experience.

Previously:

• BBC

• AKQA

• Zolmo

• Elbi

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Jorge Muñoz

\----------------------

Technologies: Machine Learning, Neuroscience, Android, Java Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/85rbfx5pboouy3a/CV_Jorge_en_2015_1...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/85rbfx5pboouy3a/CV_Jorge_en_2015_11.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf)

Email: (see CV)

\----------------------

Computer science engineer and MBA with outstanding academic results. Passion
for startups environments. Previously researcher in artificial intelligence
and neuroscience applied to video games. Awarded several times by the research
and work done, both locally and internationally. Entrepreneurial character and
self learning person. Flexible to work in fast paced environments. Keen on new
technologies and customer oriented.

------
esshire
SEEKING FREELANCER

Bootstrapped Startup - Rockland County, New York - REMOTE possible or Local
(Preferred), INTERN (Paid) or ENTRY LEVEL/Junior Freelancer

We are a very small niche consulting company developing a B2B product for
regulated industries and are looking for a paid intern or entry level
freelancer to take the product from proof-of-concept to MVP. Our previous
developer has been hired on to our main project, but is available to assist
where needed.

Our current backend is written in a mix of C# and PHP, Windows and Linux, MVC
and EF6 with PostgreSQL. Our current UI is written in jQuery and bootstrap,
but there will also be an opportunity for the developer to revise and complete
the design using a UI framework such as React.

We provide a friendly environment and encourage new ideas and fresh
perspectives. It's a good place to learn and grow.

Contact us at esshire@gmail.com to learn more.

------
paulojreis
SEEKING WORK | Location: Portugal / Remote

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt and Gulp).

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a product-oriented UX researcher, PhD, favoring work with users
(ethnographic-oriented methods such as job shadowing, contextual interviews).
I can help you gather valuable and valid insight regarding your potential
users and turn it into actionable requirements and improvements. If you want
to make sure you're creating a product for real users and their real needs,
I'd be very happy to help.

Currently most of my job is front-end web development (8 years experience,
currently working in a large- _ish_ Angular application interacting with a
M2M/IoT solution).

------
felipebrnd
SEEKING WORK | Location: São Paulo - Brazil | Remote FREELANCE only

Backend skills: PHP, Java, Node.js, MySQL, Oracle, SQL Server, Linux

Frontend skills: Javascript, JQuery, Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, Bit of Design

LinkedIn: [https://br.linkedin.com/pub/felipe-brandão-
nascimento/83/256...](https://br.linkedin.com/pub/felipe-brandão-
nascimento/83/256/5b4)

Github: [https://github.com/felipebn](https://github.com/felipebn)

Email: felipe.nascimento1@gmail.com

Fullstack developer with more than 8 years working in small and big projects.

Besides from working on technologies and platforms which I already have
experience, I would accept to work on projects for Android or IOS that doesn't
require tons of experience or are with tight budgets and don't need an
experienced developer.

------
ChrisChurch
SEEKING WORK - Washington D.C., Remote

Innovative writer and marketing professional specializing in social media,
digital, online, and content marketing. I'm a freelancer looking for remote
work, either full-time or part-time projects. Technology skills involve M.S.
Office Suite, Google applications, Slack, Adobe Photoshop & Illustrator,
Wordpress, Medium, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, LinkedIn, SnapChat, Vine and
more.

Resume:
[https://www.visualcv.com/christopherchurch](https://www.visualcv.com/christopherchurch)

Email: ChristopherHChurch@gmail.com

Website: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cchurch5](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cchurch5)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - London / UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! (Good Angular experience) Keen to help people solve problems and create
cool experiences!

Fortunate enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types
of opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't
hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

    
    
       ----------
    

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, node,
stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5
Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

------
ken-chen
SEEKING FREELANCERS - NYC only

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with hiring
companies (both contract and full-time). Hirers need to respond within 30
minutes or else the request expires, and you'll know what they decide in that
time.

We've been sourcing hiring companies from our personal networks, events we go
to, etc.

Right now, we mostly have web and mobile projects with clients based in NYC.
If that doesn't help you, you can still sign up, and we'll let you know once
we expand.

We're still in the early stages, so any constructive feedback is appreciated.
[http://talent.liquidtalent.com/](http://talent.liquidtalent.com/)

We're review every application, so email me at ken@liquidtalent.com and
mention HN if you'd like me to fast track your application.

------
ptrikutam
SEEKING WORK -- SF / Remote

I am a designer/developer running an independent consultancy in SF. I do data
viz and web consulting (mostly Rails, but the tools do not define the
craftsman) for a number of clients -- typically small to mid sized businesses.
Still updating my portfolio but you can see a few projects on there right now.

I have a background in full stack development and have quite a bit of UX
experience as well. I can build your product end-to-end. Happy to augment your
team or work independently -- check out my portfolio for more info.

[http://graybike.co](http://graybike.co) //
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavantrikutam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pavantrikutam)

pavan@graybike.co // (415) 326-3397

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
brunosutic
SEEKING WORK | Zagreb, Croatia | Remote

[http://www.brunosutic.com](http://www.brunosutic.com)

Senior full-stack developer working with web technologies since 2011. I work
primarily with Ruby on Rails, Javascript (Backbone.JS) and specialize in
handling complex backend logic with Ruby.

Backend skills: Ruby on Rails, plain Ruby, PostgreSQL, shell scripting,
Capistrano, Chef for server provisioning, proficient with the command line.

Frontend skills: JavaScript (vanilla), jQuery, Backbone.js, Coffeescript,
Bootstrap, Html, CSS.

Recent projects:

\- mobile-optimized web application for a corporation in the RV and camping
industry

\- written payment processor Ruby gem from scratch, it reliably processed tens
of millions of dollars in orders for the company

Open source highlights:

\- contributed to Ruby on Rails

\- created productivity tools used by 1000's of developers, higlighted by
Github

\- lots of Ruby projects

Fluent in English.

contact@brunosutic.com

------
coderKen
SEEKING WORK | Location: West-Africa | Remote Freelance Only

Full-stack Software Developer with 5+ years experience.

Front-end Skills Javascript (jQuery, AngularJS) with ES6 HTML5, CSS3, SASS,
LESS, Bootstrap, foundation

Back-end skills (Proficience rate beside each): NodeJS 95%, Ruby On Rails 60%,
PHP 90%, Python (Flask) 50%,

Mobile Android 90%

Testing: Mocha, Karma, Jasmine (I always write tests especially when
developing with Javascript)

Degree in computer science and worked for 3 companies as a software developer.
Competent with Linux and Mysql databases, Postgresql and NoSql(MongoDB).
Passionate about speed, performance and use the Agile approach towards
software development. Loves learning new technologies :)

Little dev-ops knowledge especially with Azure

Can work for 20hrs a week

Everything about me here -> [http://goo.gl/de0PFd](http://goo.gl/de0PFd)

------
karim79
SEEKING FREELANCER - System and Networking Engineer, Location: Berlin,
Germany. Remote work possible.

We are [https://kraken.io](https://kraken.io) \- a growing image optimization
SaaS, and are looking for a freelance worker who fits the following
description:

\- Job summary: maintaining a complex, high availability infrastructure for a
growing SaaS.

\- Ideally 3 years (or more) experience working on a real production system.

\- Experience in MongoDB and MongoDB replication.

\- Experience with Puppet (or similar).

\- Experience with low-level networking, load balancing, Nginx, and ideally
maintaining NodeJS server applications.

\- Intimate knowledge of server and networking hardware, particularly network
switches.

\- ElasticSearch, LogStash and Kibana experience a plus.

\- Excellent English is absolutely necessary.

\- Aggressive and clear communicator.

Interested? Send your CV to ksalman at kraken (dot) io

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
leux
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Toronto) No recruitment agencies.

I've helped hundreds of web and phone apps in my career. I've largely been the
driver of user interface design and user experience. My approach to UX/UI is
pragmatic with clean and straightforward design. I often prototype my concepts
in Python/Flak/Jinja or Angular. I'm very good at taking the project ideas and
adopting them to fit the specific business and product needs.

\- User Experience (HIG, Wire-framing, User Stories & Paths)

\- User Interface Design (Concept to Optimized)

\- Prototyping and Concept Testing

\- Front End (CSS/HTML) Scratch/Bootstrap

\- Jinja/Flask Templates

\- Angular and basic JS

Tools; Vim, Git, Photoshop, Sketch, Balsamiq, Trello, Markdown, etc...

Want to hire me? Ping me [http://l3ux.com](http://l3ux.com) or hi-at-l3ux.com

PS: Bitcoin Accepted Here :)

------
Centralway
SEEKING FREELANCER | Centralway | Backend Engineer | Zürich, Switzerland |
Remote work is a possibility

[https://www.centralway.com](https://www.centralway.com)

ABOUT CENTRALWAY

Centralway’s focus is on developing products to manage banking transactions
and assets. The platform provides banking services for the consumer, as well
as the development and implementation of banking software towards financial
institutions. We are currently looking for a Backend Engineer, at the earliest
possible start date, to strengthen our position in the industry.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Your responsibilities will include the continuous development and improvement
of the current backend and service architecture of Centralway Numbrs.

You will administer and support our backend API, databases and other
components. Researching and remaining up-to-date with the latest technologies
will help you to implement scalability and redundancy in all parts of the
application.

In close cooperation with the various departments of Centralway, you will
continuously develop and improve the backend structure, based on the product
vision.

CENTRALWAY'S TECHNOLOGY APPROACH

Centralway is assembling teams of the most talented people in technology, with
the goal of creating the world’s leading mobile banking platform.

The Mobile Banking App Centralway Numbrs is the most famous banking
application in Germany. Only the most cutting-edge technologies are used,
including Golang and Microservice-oriented architecture, and we are constantly
innovating.

Our learning culture encourages keeping up to speed with the latest industry
developments. Please visit our career website for more information about the
company and the work environment.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#o2fV1fwX)

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK — Remote (No relocation)

Hi! My name is a Jeff Madsen. I work primarily with Laravel and PHP components
to create great web apps and tools, and to support teams that need additional
help. I started programming as a database programmer, and also do fair bit of
jquery and javascript framework developing.

Drop me a line at jrmadsen67@gmail.com or skype: jeff.madsen67 and I'll share
a full set of projects I've worked on and discuss how I can help you with
yours.

Specific skills: Laravel, CodeIgniter, PHP, Database, Javascript frameworks &
basic front-end work

Website: [http://codebyjeff.com/](http://codebyjeff.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/jrmadsen67](https://github.com/jrmadsen67)

------
lamby
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly skilled at:

* Django and full-stack web development (8+ years)

* System administration (Debian Developer, etc.)

* Almost any open source work (see [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-in-o...](https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-in-october-2015) for examples)

If you are in search of a reputable software developer with a track record of
producing high-quality and maintainable code, please get in touch to discuss
your needs. As former Technical Architect at Thread.com (YC S12) and
Playfire.com I was responsible for two major Django codebases, receiving
acclaim from my peers for scaling both the site and the codebase in a
maintainable and reliable manner whilst still delivering features at an
extremely fast pace.

In addition to significant development on the products themselves, I was sole
system administrator, deploying servers and performing low-level diagnostics
to investigate performance, security and configuration issues. I also
introduced quality assurance tools such as configuration management (Ansible,
Salt, cdist), continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins) and code review to
detect mistakes and regressions as early as possible.

As a freelancer, I have debugged, designed, and implemented projects in C,
C++, Python, Java, Bash/POSIX shell, etc., and I also have assisted technical
teams with their infrastructure and architecture so they can deliver better
results faster. Native English speaker.

Github: [https://github.com/lamby](https://github.com/lamby)

My open source projects: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/projects)

Homepage/writing/about, etc.: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/)

Contact: chris (at) chris-lamb.co.uk

------
tvladeck
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia or Remote

Statistical modeling for marketers. I'm a Wharton MBA and my expertise is in
predictive, descriptive, and choice modeling for business applications.

Example projects include:

    
    
      * Customer segmentation by app behavior (for Venmo)
      * Conjoint survey / analysis for a new sleep therapy service
      * Estimating the efficacy of a mass media (NYC subway) campaign (for Havenly)
      * Predicting sales at candidate locations for a frozen yogurt chain
    

Outdated resume here: [http://tomvladeck.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/Thomas-Vlad...](http://tomvladeck.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/Thomas-Vladeck-29Aug2015.pdf)

thomas.vladeck@gmail.com

------
haidrali
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Java, Laravel, Mysql, Postgress, Redis, AngularJS,
Machine Learning, Web Scrapping ( Scrapy, Apache Nutch, nokogiri ),
Information Retrival ( Classification problems, Search Engine, Clustering ),
Linux, Anroid

Resume/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/haider.p...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/haider.pdf) Email: alihaider907 at gmail.com

I am full stack developer comfortable with working on front end, backend and
deployment layers of development. Area of expertise is scalability, web
development, API development and real time data communication i.e. chatting
applications etc.

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer that can design great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning the web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is/](http://axe.is/)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
navalsaini
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Relocate | New Delhi, India

Main Technologies: nodejs

Other technologies: go, android java, ios swift, angular and other js
frameworks, embedded linux, android sdk

Vertical interests: IoT, ecommerce, elearning (open to others)

Main open source contributions (current project/work in progress):
[https://github.com/archiejs](https://github.com/archiejs) (an opensource
nodejs+go polyglot framework for writing microservices architecture webapps
... please fork... reach out to partake

Email: navalnovel@gmail.com

Current status: actively looking, willing to relocate

Non technology skills: UX wireframing, products, lean startups, MVP strategy,
etc.

Hourly rate: upwards of $25 per hour for cash-strapped startups doing
interesting work... double if you are doing much better.

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - San Francisco or Remote

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for designing and building
clean, responsive layouts using a mix of HTML/SCSS + Compass, and JS. Also
have varying experience working with Rails, backbone/marionette, nodeJS +
Express, and devops for AWS/Linux server environments.

Founder of Designers Who Code - [http://dwc.io](http://dwc.io)

Personal blog - [http://robertnealan.com](http://robertnealan.com)

Company portfolio - [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com)

More recent projects are non-publishable/public by contract and available upon
request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce
marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys
admin experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
jonkykong
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area | Remote OK

My passion is creating intuitive, delightful mobile app experiences that make
people's lives better. I have years of experience designing, user-testing,
rapid prototyping, implementing/understanding analytics, and developing for
the Apple iPhone and iPad. If you need help getting your app off the ground,
or have something that's on the verge of greatness but needs an extra kick,
let's talk!

Github: [https://github.com/jonkykong](https://github.com/jonkykong)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonkent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonkent)

Gmail (not Email): jpkent

------
thibaut_barrere
SEEKING WORK (remote from France)

I can help you out with Rails maintenance, technical debt reduction on legacy
systems, building and shipping new B2B SaaS apps, Ruby ETL (Extract-Transform-
Load - I maintain [http://www.kiba-etl.org](http://www.kiba-etl.org)) and data
processing, Recurly implementations.

I'm comfortable with a large range of topics, including bootstrapping, Rails,
Ruby, front-end frameworks, devops, data processing, agile, SaaS related
techniques.

I can augment your existing team or handle a project on my own.

Get in touch to discuss your exact needs! -> thibaut.barrere@gmail.com
[http://thibautbarrere.com](http://thibautbarrere.com)

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a front-end developer with 6 years experience (split between full-time and
freelancing), based in the UK. I have previous experience with US startups.

Skills: HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript with and without jQuery, Bootstrap, Gulp.js,
Sass, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Git

A recent task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and
Bootstrap -
[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

You can view my portfolio here -
[http://chrisloftus.co/](http://chrisloftus.co/)

Please contact me - chrisloft - at gmail - if you have a project you would
like to talk about.

------
jxm262
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Columbus, OH surrounding area.

Full Stack Developer with 4+ years experience. Technologies: JavaScript, Java,
PLSQL, Scala, HTML/CSS, AWS, all sorts of Databases.

I prefer to work in Node.js + React / Angular or Meteor; but am open to many
different technologies.

[https://github.com/jxm262](https://github.com/jxm262)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/2145619/justin-
maat](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2145619/justin-maat)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinmaat](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinmaat)

Contact - jxm262@gmail.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Singapore and remote.

Indie iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

[https://github.com/hboon](https://github.com/hboon)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/hboon](https://twitter.com/hboon)

Blog: [http://hboon.com](http://hboon.com)

Email: hboon@motionobj.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/hboon](https://linkedin.com/in/hboon)

Relevant experience recently: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a
startup, building both backend and front end for iOS app and API until they
can have someone in-house.

------
yanatan16
SEEKING WORK - remote / Boulder, CO

Full stack senior developer with experience from infrastructure to API design
to browser-side javascript. Polyglot and willing to tackle your worst
challenges.

DevOps technologies: Kubernetes, Mesos, Docker/rkt, Config mgmt

Backend technologies: Clojure, Haskell, Go, node.js, MongoDB, SQL, Dynamo-like
DBs

Frontend technologies: React.JS, Clojurescript (Om/Reagent), Typescript

Resume: [http://joneisen.works](http://joneisen.works)

OSS Portfolio:
[http://joneisen.works/portfolio](http://joneisen.works/portfolio)

Github: [http://joneisen.me](http://joneisen.me)

Email: jon [at] joneisen.works

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING Work - Remote/NL, Canada

I'm a full-stack developer based out of Canada. I have over six years
experience and am comfortable with the following technologies: Python, Django,
Flask, Javascript, Bootstrap, Html, CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git, PHP,
WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Hourly Rate: $60 USD.

Linked In: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-
morgan/34/a44/374](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/colin-morgan/34/a44/374)
Github: [http://github.com/eastisland-tech](http://github.com/eastisland-tech)
Email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia, Remote is ok.

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background.

------
zenweasel
SEEKING WORK • REMOTE ONLY

I am experienced web developer working with Python, JavaScript, Java, and
Erlang. Especially experienced with Django/Flask. Focused on developing
complete applications including backends for Mobile Apps. Also experienced
with doing devops and server deployments.

• Website • [http://www.brenthoover.com](http://www.brenthoover.com)

• LinkedIn •
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brenthoover](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brenthoover)

• GitHub • [https://github.com/zenweasel](https://github.com/zenweasel)

Email: brent@hoover.net

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK — Remote (from UK, currently in SE Asia, will be in the US in
Dec+Jan+Feb)

I'm carl, a freelance Designer & front-end developer.

I focus mainly on the design of web & mobile applications, interaction design
& prototyping. I wireframe, AB test, create incredibly usable UI and back up
my decisions with research. I'm as comfortable in Sketch & Photoshop as I am
with front-end code. Extensive prototyping experience means that I'm good at
writing clean, modular CSS and integrating into development teams to release
my work.

For large projects where I'm tasked with taking an idea from conception to
launch, I assemble highly skilled teams using the collective I founded:
[http://sixo.co](http://sixo.co)

————————————————————————————————

Recent work:

[http://timetastic.co.uk](http://timetastic.co.uk)

wireframing, visual design, prototyping, marketing site design & build

\--

[http://designpickle.com](http://designpickle.com)

wireframing, visual design, prototyping, marketing site design & build

\--

[http://textburst.com](http://textburst.com)

wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end, landing pages

\--

[http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo](http://carlfairclough.me/project/formisimo)

wireframing, visual design, prototyping, front-end

————————————————————————————————

Find out a little bit more about me at
[http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Take a look at my work snapshots at
[http://dribbble.com/carlfairclough](http://dribbble.com/carlfairclough)

Contact me at hi@carlfairclough.me

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK - Senior (10+ years) Data scientist

Location: Canada and REMOTE (world)

Skills: Rapid prototyping, machine learning, Full stack algorithm development,
and teamwork.

Technologies: Mathematica, Python (Ipython/jupyter), C/C++, Embedded
PostgreSQL/SQL, Devops, Hadoop.

I've previously worked on high volume, hard-realtime timing systems, military
sensor systems, finance (equities and receivables), and maritime piracy.

I am primarily a data scientist with backend developer skills. I've worked on
financial and sensor projects, know how to work as a part of remote team,
integrate work into production environments, and I'm startup friendly.

Get in touch, and let's talk! Email in profile.

------
4TI
SEEKING WORK: Symfony2; Yii2; Zend; Laravel 5; CodeIgniter; Phone Gap;
WordPress; Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

We are the team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large. Front-end and back-end development, make-
up (layout). The only thing we don’t have designer in our team as well as
ui/ux experts if anything.

We are the good guys that are making a good code and products.

Please contact us email: ivan4ti(at)yahoo.com

~~~
yannis
Do you have an upwork profile?

------
hrjet
SEEKING WORK, India, REMOTE

# Familiarity with:

* Java eco-system, including Java 8, Scala and Kotlin languages.

* Experience developing server, desktop and mobile (Android) apps.

* Familiarity with systems programming (networking stacks, video codecs, Linux kernel mode programming) with C, C++, in a past life.

* I can also find my way around JS, python, SQL.

# My Github profile: [http://github.com/hrj](http://github.com/hrj)

I am passionately involved with some open-source projects for more than an
year now, and need some _moolah_ to keep going. Looking for short-term gigs
(less than 6 months).

The cost of living is low here; so my rates are reasonable. Email address in
profile.

------
aantix
Available Soon: I'm a two time RailsConf speaker with notable commits to Rails
core and other popular gems. I have 16 years experience 9 of which is with
Rails (pre 1.0!)

I've consulted with many high profile clients in the Bay Area including Funny
or Die, One Kings Lane and Manilla.com.

I'm not interested in an any sort of front end work or UI enhancements.

Please contact me if you have any initiatives that are mission critical to
your business (payment processing, large scale refactorings, scalability
issues).

Jim Jones

jim.jones1@gmail.com

[http://www.aantix.com](http://www.aantix.com)

P.S. No contact from recruiters; I only deal directly with clients.

------
tbg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am Software Engineer with over 7 years of experience most of which consists
in developing Android applications. I've first started working on android when
the SDK was still in beta and worked on a wide range of apps (from dating apps
to automotive diagnostics tools).

Location: Romania, but timezone won't be an issue, I'm more productive in the
evening and I can work at least 4 hours during the US business hours (even for
Pacific timezone). I'm also open to traveling and working onsite for short
periods of time when needed.

For more details contact me by email: tibi (at) tibig (dot) net

------
99miles
SEEKING WORK - Portland, Or or Remote

Need help getting your product off the ground?

Need some technical leadership and product experience?

As a seasoned engineer with lots of experience in small startups, developing
applications from the ground up, and having seen a SaaS product through an
acquisition as the platform architect and lead engineer on a team of three,
I'm ready to step in and help guide your product and team to success.

[http://macmartine.com](http://macmartine.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/macmartine](https://www.linkedin.com/in/macmartine)

Mac

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK

Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Java, MongoDB, Apache Spark, Hadoop, SQL,
Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas)
Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Focusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications.

For example, one of my recent projects was algorithmic trading app for
Interactive Brokers API on Matlab developed for a client in New York.

------
jmr0
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote or New York, NY

Full-stack developer and designer with 4+ years of experience in mostly Java,
Python, various RDBMSes and web technologies (mostly in the context of
financial services). I recently started taking on short-term contracts and
made the folks at gablescinema.com very happy by putting together a clean,
responsive website and providing a custom Django CMS solution to manage their
events and integrate with their third-party ticketing API.

I'm happy to pick up a project at any stage and help you take it to completion

Reach out to: email@rosello.me

Happy to chat in person / grab coffee if you're in NYC too

------
scttnlsn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Ithaca, NY)

Full stack developer with experience designing application architecture,
building front-end applications, and backend API services. I work with
companies and teams to deliver web and mobile applications using a variety of
languages, tools and frameworks.

Technologies I'm most comfortable with:

Backend: Clojure, Ruby, Node, PostgreSQL

Front-end: ClojureScript (Om, Reagent), React.js (Flux, Redux), JavaScript

Contact: scott@scottnelson.co

[http://scottnelson.co](http://scottnelson.co)

[http://github.com/scttnlsn](http://github.com/scttnlsn)

------
splix
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Groovy, Clojure, R, Google Cloud, Appengine, Spring,
Spring Security, PostgreSQL, React, AngularJS

Full stack developer, 10+ years, web, big data & data processing, APIs,
security & crypto

\---

GitHub: [https://github.com/splix](https://github.com/splix)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/igorartamonov](http://www.linkedin.com/in/igorartamonov)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov)

Email: igor@artamonov.ru

------
mcavaliere
SEEKING WORK.

Location: New York City. Remote: yes. Onsite ok too.

Summary: * 15 years dev experience * Full-Stack Development / Team lead
optional * Ruby on Rails * Pro Front-end (jQuery, Angular, React, Backbone,
Responsive sites) * Wordpress augmentation

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecavaliere](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecavaliere)
Previous clients:
[http://mikecavaliere.com/#portfolio](http://mikecavaliere.com/#portfolio)

Tons more detail available, reach out to me.

------
sarink
SEEKING WORK

Do you need one or more amazing developers and/or designers to help you build
something kickass?

Small, extremely talented, specialized group of freelancers. We are all highly
educated professionals that have been working in the industry for many years.

We are willing to work individually, as part of your team, all together as a
group, or simply on an independent consulting-agency basis, depending on your
needs.

Technologies: React, Flux, Angular, Backbone, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure,
webpack, SASS

Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Resume/Website: [http://sarink.net](http://sarink.net)

Email: sarink87@gmail.com

Let's chat!

------
nwilkens
SEEKING FREELANCER | Monroe, MI or REMOTE

MNX Solutions is a Linux consulting and managed services provider. We are
seeking expert Linux, and Juniper networking skills.

We have various short-term projects that require expertise in Linux for
consulting. We plan to create a short list of top tier consultants that we can
use augment our capacity during various project lifecycles. I would expect 5+
years of Linux experience.

Additionally, we have an immediate need for a Juniper networking consultant
for a short term architecture review project.

Please email hr@mnxsolutions.com introducing yourself, and reference this
post.

Thanks!

------
4TI
SEEKING WORK: Symfony2; Yii2; Zend; Laravel 5; CodeIgniter; Phone Gap;
WordPress; Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2 Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

Front-end & back-end development. We are the team of 15 developers and we are
ready to help you with projects of any complexity from small to large.

We are the good guys that are making a good code and products.

Please contact us email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote, UK

I'm a generalist/full-stack software engineer. I build mobile apps (both
native and hybrid), web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable,
work efficiently, communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Elixir/Erlang, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
colinramsay
SEEKING WORK | Cornwall, UK | Remote Only

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Ext JS), Ruby, lots of other things!

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: colinramsay [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm particularly looking for React & React Native opportunities. I have a
strong background in a variety of technologies and have authored or co-
authored three books on JavaScript for Packt.

Website: [http://colinramsay.co.uk](http://colinramsay.co.uk)

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only | Chicago, IL (Central timezone)

Python, Django, Flask, Go, Node.js, Express, Backbone, Postgres, Linux,
FreeBSD, Saltstack

Can be available in Pacific, European and Asian time zones.

Familiar with hipchat, slack, pivotaltracker, unfuddle, aha, skype.

Email: tony@git-pull.com Github profile:
[https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony) Open source commits:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

------
thegoleffect
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (preferred) / SF Bay Area

We are Wyncera. We are a team of senior designers, full-stack engineers, and a
devops specialist who love building great user experiences. Our team consists
of experts in JavaScript, Node.js, hapi.js, React.js, Redux.js, Angular.js,
etc. We have extensive experience with UI/UX, isomorphic JavaScript
applications, cross-platform apps (via cordova, electron), and machine
learning (in JavaScript).

Reach out to us at [https://wyncera.com](https://wyncera.com)

------
cprayingmantis
SEEKING WORK / Wilmington, NC or Remote

Full stack web developer with around 5 years of experience with various web
technologies. For most of this time I have worked with PHP, Javascript, Java,
and Ruby to create dynamic websites. I love to work for clients that are
driven and have a mission in mind so if that sounds like me feel free to hit
me up and lets get to work.

Fluent with

* Ruby

* Javascript(Mostly Client Side Jquery, Ext.js, Angular.js, D3.js / Some server-side)

* PHP (Laravel, and home grown platforms)

* Java (Spring MVC)

* HTML5

* CSS3

[http://christophermaness.me](http://christophermaness.me)

chris@christophermaness.me

------
troels
SEEKING WORK | Copenhagen, London, Remote

Startup CTO for hire

I’m a back-leaning, full-stack developer who speaks business as well as tech.

I have built and been part of several startups, from zero to hundreds of
people - from developer to CTO. Whether you need an MVP or help to untangle a
code base that has grown unchecked for years, I can probably help. As a
developer, I have expert proficiency in PHP and Ruby, but I’m no stranger to
devops or frontend dev.

Get in touch on [http://troelskn.com/](http://troelskn.com/)

------
vkr
SEEKING WORK

Location: Belgium or remote

Technologies: Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, PHP, MySQL, SilverStripe CMS, WordPress
CMS, Java, C#, R

Front-end dev with background in CS / Economics. Passionate about UX,
performance, SEO and user analytics. Looking for freelance opportunities in
web development.

Email: kristof - at - fluvio.be

Github: [http://github.com/krv](http://github.com/krv)

Linkedin:
[https://be.linkedin.com/in/kristofverbeken](https://be.linkedin.com/in/kristofverbeken)

------
feyzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, UK

I'm a full stack javascript developer based in London, UK

I worked with multiple startups in UK and US to create their MVP and get
traction in the market.

I have quite a lot of experience on Web, iOS, REST, Cordova, Social
integrations. I have 5 years of digital marketing experience, it comes handy
with MVP's.

You can find details on my website or Github profile.

[http://www.feyzo.net](http://www.feyzo.net)

[https://github.com/feyzo](https://github.com/feyzo)

hey@feyzo.net

------
systemz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Skills: Git, PHP, JS, node.js, HTML5, CSS3

PHP frameworks: Laravel, Lumen, CodeIgniter, FuelPHP

Currently using: Lumen, MaterializeCSS, Webpack, Vue.js

DBs: MySQL, MongoDB, InfluxDB

More info about me:

[https://github.com/SystemZ](https://github.com/SystemZ)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michalfrackiewicz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michalfrackiewicz)

[https://angel.co/michal-frackiewicz](https://angel.co/michal-frackiewicz)

hello at systemz dot pl

------
niravshah
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington, DC and remote

Skills: Product Consultant, PHP, SQL

Websites: [http://www.nivshah.com](http://www.nivshah.com)

Email: nivshah@gmail.com

I am a developer with PM experience that can help you with every phase of
product development. I have experience with product consulting & planning,
prototyping, development (both individual and as a cross-disciplinary team
lead), product launch, and scaling. My website has more details and a link to
my LinkedIn profile. I look forward to working with you!

------
mnn7k
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

Technologies: iOS development (Objective-C, Swift)

Email: noman7k at icloud com

I am a skilled iOS developer based out of Toronto with over 5 years of
experience. Throughout my career, I have developed various mobile applications
ranging from tiny prototypes to epic systems and have always maintained the
highest performance standards while staying up-to-date with the latest tools
and techniques. I have worked as a freelance / full-time for entrepreneurs,
startups and fortune 500 companies.

------
krapp
SEEKING WORK - Central Texas / Remote

I am a programmer, web developer and graphic designer with experience in PHP,
Javascript, C# and C++. Recent CS graduate seeking freelance work, and yet
another amateur game developer.

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)

Github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, Angular. For iOS apps, I use
Swift.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

If you'd like a free product roadmap, shoot me an email: zach@breue.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, London, Europe, Bay Area, NYC

SERVICE THAT SCALE WHILE USING FEW RESOURCES.

Back end specialist, I am specialized in making service that serve a lot of
users and use few resource.

I am able to scale your service to serve millions of user while using a sane
number of machines.

If your service already serve millions of users but it cost too much to
maintain, I am able to reduce your cloud bill, make it easier to deploy and
make it more maintanable.

For more information feel free to write me at simone [at] mweb [dot] biz

------
Const-me
SEEKING WORK | Montenegro (Southern Europe) | remote.

Well, I ain’t seeking actively, but I always open to interesting
opportunities. C++ 15 years, C# 7 years, Windows, OSX, iOS, embedded,
videogames, and a lots more.
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/const](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/const)

If you need CUDA GPGPU, I’ll give you substantial discount to my normal rates
— currently learning the technology in my spare time.

------
leomayleomay
SEEKING WORK - Wellington, New Zealand / Remote

I am a web developer with experience in Ruby on Rails, Javascript.

Resume:
[http://leomayleomay.github.io/resume](http://leomayleomay.github.io/resume)

Blog: [http://leomayleomay.github.io](http://leomayleomay.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/leomayleomay](https://github.com/leomayleomay)

Email: leomayleomay@gmail.com

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi / Gurgaon / Noida

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS

Available full-time, remote immediately

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

I'm computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer. I have been
involved with several startups. I've also worked on AngularJS projects.
Checkout my Resume, and let's chat if you have something relevant &
interesting.

------
geok
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | PART-TIME IF POSSIBLE

Computer Science final year student.

Primary skills: Java, C, Data Structures, Complexity.

I used to work as a freelance developer in the past with knowledge in: PHP,
JS, CSS, HTML.

My interests focus around programming languages, compilers, operating systems,
distributed systems.

I am looking for an interesting project to work on.

Currently working on Java extensions, creating libs utilized Java8's
functional features.

Minimal salary requirement. An interesting project is what's more important
for me.

------
4TI
SEEKING WORK: Symfony2; Yii2; Zend; Laravel 5; CodeIgniter; Phone Gap;
WordPress; Location: Ukraine, Eastern Europe, UTC +2

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP; CSS3; LESS; HTML5; JavaScript; MySQL; jQuery; Ajax; Sass;
Angular.js ; Photoshop; GitHub; Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, Rout 53);
Plugins and APIs development and implementation etc…

We are a team of 15 developers and we are ready to help you with projects of
any complexity from small to large.

Please contact us via email: ivan4ti (at) yahoo.com

------
floating_cloud
SEEKING WORK

Location: Swindon, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but depends on factors such as location, salary,
visa requirements, kind of work etc.

Technologies: C, EC++, familiarity with C++11, Linux, SDLC, Mobile OS low-
level middleware development.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_wVHETBRUKOW1zTWc4THljaXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5_wVHETBRUKOW1zTWc4THljaXc/view?pli=1)

Email: Mentioned on CV.

------
Centralway
SEEKING FREELANCER | Centralway | Front End Engineer | Zürich, Switzerland |
Remote work is a possibility

[https://www.centralway.com](https://www.centralway.com)

ABOUT CENTRALWAY

Centralway’s focus is on developing products to manage banking transactions
and assets. The platform provides banking services for the consumer, as well
as the development and implementation of banking software towards financial
institutions. We are currently looking for a Front End Engineer, at the
earliest possible start date, to strengthen our position in the industry.

RESPONSIBILITIES

You will be responsible for creating scalable Front End applications for
Centralway and its products, through working as a JavaScript engineer, while
carrying out a variety of duties such as planning and new product development.

You will translate concepts, designs, wireframes and mock-ups into graphical
interfaces through HTML5, CSS and Javascript code. You will also communicate
with product managers, engineering, marketing and design teams to develop a
product or concept.

You will perform proactive troubleshooting and analysis, creating designs and
documentation of web architecture that will lead to consistent, reliable,
scalable and high-performing systems.

Additionally, you will be required to integrate web technologies into
consumable platforms, device-independent web products and robust, user-
friendly applications.

CENTRALWAY'S TECHNOLOGY APPROACH

Centralway is assembling teams of the most talented people in technology, with
the goal of creating the world’s leading mobile banking platform.

The Mobile Banking App Centralway Numbrs is the most famous banking
application in Germany. Only the most cutting-edge technologies are used,
including Golang and Microservice-oriented architecture, and we are constantly
innovating.

Our learning culture encourages keeping up to speed with the latest industry
developments. Please visit our career website for more information about the
company and the work environment.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#opYX1fw5)

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Robbie and I'm a full-stack developer with 4 years of experience. I
specialise in JavaScript applications using React and Node.js, using
PostGreSQL, Redis or MongoDB as the datastore.

I am also familiar with other stacks, such as Python/Flask, and iOS app
development.

[http://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](http://robbiecoomber.co.uk/)
robbie.coomber@gmail.com

------
juanpdelat
SEEKING WORK, Boston, MA, Remote

My name is Juan, I am an iOS engineer with 3+ years of experience. I have a
B.Sc. in Computer Science and 7+ years of experience in sowftware development.

Experience with:

\- Languages: Swift, Objective-C, iOS SDKs, Android, Unity 3D, Java, XML,
JSON, PHP, C#, C++, VBScript, javascript, HTML, CSS

\- Databases: iOS Core Data, MySQL, Realm for iOS, Oracle, Microsoft SQL
Server 2000/2005, MS Access

\- O/S: iOS, Android, Mac OS X, Windows

Social links:

\- Github: [http://smarturl.it/github](http://smarturl.it/github)

\- StackOverflow:
[http://smarturl.it/StackOverflow](http://smarturl.it/StackOverflow)

\- LinkedIn: [http://smarturl.it/LinkedIn-JP](http://smarturl.it/LinkedIn-JP)

I have worked in the following apps:

\- Yonder iPhone App: [http://smarturl.it/yonder](http://smarturl.it/yonder)

\- Harry Potter Spells:
[http://smarturl.it/hpspells](http://smarturl.it/hpspells)

\- OutMyWindow:
[http://smarturl.it/outmywindow](http://smarturl.it/outmywindow)

\- Bout: [http://smarturl.it/bout](http://smarturl.it/bout)

\- Medieval: [http://smarturl.it/medieval](http://smarturl.it/medieval)

\- Smosh: [http://smarturl.it/smosh](http://smarturl.it/smosh)

Personal apps:

\- 30 Swipes: [http://smarturl.it/30Swipes](http://smarturl.it/30Swipes)

\- Fast Colorz: [http://smarturl.it/FastColorz](http://smarturl.it/FastColorz)

\- FandomRood: [http://smarturl.it/FandomRood](http://smarturl.it/FandomRood)

Direct email to juanpdelat@gmail.com

------
KristofferJGalt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote | No recruitment agencies

I love building customer oriented MVPs.

Solid experience (incl. awards): with iOS, Android, Ruby, ROR, Node.JS

Some experience with: Python, Java/Scala, Angular

Curious to learn more about: AI, DL, NLP

Passionate about: User Psychology (adore Hooked from Nir Eyal), attended
couple courses at MIT(edX) and Stanford to learn more about TA/customers for
early stage startups.

Email me at: kristofferjgalt@gmail.com

------
andrewljohnson
SEEKING FREELANCER - Gaia GPS - we're hiring a contractor (REMOTE OK) to work
on an open source and open data project. Someone who is into hunting
preferred.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101663/open-source-
cod...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/101663/open-source-code-and-
open-data-gis-contract-gaia-gps)

------
Sgoettschkes
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: Vienna, Austria
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: PHP, Python, JS, Dart
    

Currently working 60% of my time for blossom.co (remote) as Python/Dart
engineer (+ Google App Engine, some Backbone.js), about 20% for another
company (locally) as support for lone Junior PHP dev (code reviews,
emergencies).

Looking to fill the remaining 20%.

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (living in The Netherlands)

Experienced C# / .NET developer. I build complex web applications with
ASP.NET, Azure, SQL Server, etc. I also build mobile applications for Windows
(Phone) or cross-platform with Xamarin.

LinkedIn:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens)

Email: leoncullens at gmail.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK: NYC / Remote OK

\- Full-stack web / mobile software developer

\- 10 years professional experience, full-time freelance for about a year now

\- Front end: React.js, ES2015, Redux

\- Back end: Rails, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite

\- Mobile: mostly React Native, a bit of obj-c and Swift

\- Other keywords: TDD, Java, HTML5, CSS, AWS, Heroku, Redis, Go, R

\- kris at kriskelly.me

\- [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

------
chrisacree
SEEKING WORK - Web Developer - Anywhere (Can relocate on-site)

\- Full stack developer; front, back and side-to-side

\- Experience with Python, Django, PostgreSQL, React, AWS

\- Past projects: [http://www.akrito.com](http://www.akrito.com),
[http://southchinasea.co](http://southchinasea.co)

Website: christopheracree.com

email: acreechristopher [AT] gmail.com

------
scotaylor
SEEKING WORK

Location: Indianapolis, Indiana

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, LAMP, GIT, Python, CLI, Grunt, Page
Speed Optimization, Automated Testing, Adobe Dynamic Tag Management (DTM),
Adobe Ad Hoc Analysis, Adobe Target, Adobe Recommendations, Adobe Data
Connectors, Adobe Reports & Analytics Implementation, Adobe Report Builder

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/blueprintlogic

Email: web@scotttaylor.net

------
AlexeyParamonov
Seeking remote work (from Moscow, Russia).

Internet radio, streaming expert (shoutcast/icecast streams, mobile apps,
players, websites, etc)

My Upwork profile
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01e3b1c1e09e175f67...](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01e3b1c1e09e175f67/)

Skype: alexeyparamonov

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORk - Dallas, TX or Remote

I am an iOS developer with several apps in the App Store related to hearing
and health. It would be great to work on apps that help other people.

I also have an electrical engineering and firmware background if you need a
microcontroller project developed.

I've also developed a few websites with Python/Flask/Bootstrap.

Contact me through the contact form on www.bxtel.com

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK: $25 (per hour) - Remote

(US-Eastern or Western Europe 9-5 or flexible)

Skill-set:

===============================

Specializing in building CRUD business (internal/public-facing) applications
(web/hybrid-desktop) using:

Python - Flask, Django, MongoDB, PostgreSQL

JavaScript - AngularJS

CSS - Bootstrap

Architectures: RESTful API or regular applications.

Hosting: Docker

===============================

Available: 1-X months per project

Salary: Negotiable (based on scope/size of project)

AVAILABLE FOR FREE CONSULTATION OF PROJECT (SCOPE OUTLINE)

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
dcubed
SEEKING WORK | Pennsylvania, USA | Remote Only

Primarily seeking iOS and OSX work(Objective-C and Swift). Also seeking
Sysadmin/DevOps opportunities. I also have a smattering of C development
experience and am proficient with Python.

Technologies: Unix/Linux admin, Bash, Python, C, Objective-C, Swift, iOS and
OSX.

You can reach me by email: david.johndou [at] gmail [dot] com

Thanks a lot and have a great day.

------
FatalBaboon
SEEKING WORK - Paris, Remote OK

DevOps with experience on the whole chain. From custom machines and backend to
live website or application.

Technologies:

\- Expert level: Linux, Docker, Bash

\- Master level: Ruby, AWS

\- Beginner level: Common Lisp

Of course, I touch a lot more technologies than that, I'd just rather not lead
you on ;)

More informations here: [https://baboon.io/hireme](https://baboon.io/hireme)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - Remote and Edinburgh, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience offering
the following:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python, Java

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- WordPress services

\- SEO services

Portfolio and more information available at:
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

------
mafellows
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (United States Only)

Required skills: Native Android development and experience with Bluetooth LE.

The project is building a native Bluetooth LE plugin for a Unity app. API for
the device the app communicates with is fully documented, and there's an
existing iOS plugin to help guide you if necessary.

Please reach out to michael@broadwaylab.com. Thank you!

------
flavor8
SEEKING FREELANCER, DC area, remote OK.

Work for startup on a fast growth curve. 30-40 hours a week + 1/4 pager
rotation (very little overnight usage, so this is not typically a big deal.)
Location unimportant, but must overlap working day at least 4+ hours with EST.

5+ years of Python

5+ years of Javascript, CSS

CS degree

Nice to haves: ExtJS, Android, IPhone, Ionic, NLP.

Conversion to full time with equity possible.

Please send resumes to jobs@4rc.io

------
MartynasAl
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, CSS, HTML, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL

GitHub: [https://github.com/aliukevicius](https://github.com/aliukevicius)

LinkedIn:
[https://lt.linkedin.com/in/aliukevicius](https://lt.linkedin.com/in/aliukevicius)

Email: martynas [at] aliukevicius.com

------
stelmate
SEEKING WORK • REMOTE ONLY

I am experienced full-stack / mobile developer with over 8+ years of
experience including working at NASA and with large companies like Franklin
Covey, Subaru, Scion, and many other.

Technologies: iOS, Hybrid (Ionic/Cordova), JS / Angular / Node (MEAN), Some
native Android, Some Python / Flask

Email: lannister.consulting@gmail.com

------
Uberphallus
SEEKING WORK - Remote (preferred) | France

-Back end developer experience: C++ (5+ years), Python, C

-Sysadmin experience: Linux/Unix, Windows Server, KVM, libvirt, VMWare...

-DBA/DBD: MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSQL

-Any SCM

-Quick learner, dipped feet in many technologies (Scala, Haskell, ElasticSearch, Android, DSP...)

40€/h for jobs mostly related to what I listed, 25€/h for anything I'd need to
learn about.

Contact: fer@fer.xyz

------
olavgg
SEEKING WORK (remote Scandinavia).

Full-stack developer with 8+ years of experience with Java, Python, Grails,
Flask, Javascript, SQL, NoSQL, Linux, FreeBSD, Docker You can contact me
through LinkedIn
[https://no.linkedin.com/in/olavgjerde](https://no.linkedin.com/in/olavgjerde)

------
Secretmapper
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Skills: JS, node.js, PHP, HTML5, CSS3, Git

JS frameworks: Meteor, React, Vue.js, Angular, PhaserJS

PHP frameworks: Laravel, Lumen, CodeIgniter

Portfolio: [http://arianv.com](http://arianv.com)

Github: [http://github.com/Secretmapper/](http://github.com/Secretmapper/)

------
georgel
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pittsburgh, PA) Technologies: iOS, iPhone, iPad, Apple
Watch Portfolio: [http://lejnine.com](http://lejnine.com)

Recently worked with Diamond Kinetics to help rewrite their flagship app
SwingTracker, an app that uses a bluetooth sensor to analyze baseball swings.

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER

Legend Technologies Ltd |
[http://www.legendwearable.com](http://www.legendwearable.com) | Remote

We are looking for a digital marketer to help us launch our brand and first
product. You will be working with the founder on a contract basis.

Email am@legendwearable.com for more information or to apply.

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK

Location: Currently in Puerto Rico, so I am available during regular business
hours in the U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel

Citizenship: U.S. (work authorization is not an issue)

Residency: New York State / NYC (for payroll, taxes, and such)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in data analytics, data visualization, mobile, web,
finance, and bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has
a flexible schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business
needs. One of the first members of the Data Analytics team at Squarespace.

Expertise/services:

\- data analytics, data visualization, business intelligence, and product
optimization

\- Android

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend, Django, Angular)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

To get a really good idea about me, see my portfolio site:

vvvvvvvvv

[http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/](http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/)

^^^^^^^^^

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Android, Django, AngularJS, D3.js,
NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Graphite, Mongo, Redis, AWS EC2
RDS EBS Cloudfront, RabbitMQ, Celery

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn or Conspire profiles. We
probably have some connections in common in the tech startup scene.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Conspire:
[https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325](https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325)

Email: heliodor.j+hnf [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

I'm open to different types of opportunities and setups, whether employment or
contracting, part time or full time.

------
MichaelMaddox
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX & San Francisco, CA & Remote

Location: Austin, TX

Angular front end development. .NET backend is ideal, but I'm open to learning
something new.

Links to resume, blog, linked in, etc.:

[http://www.capprime.com/About.htm](http://www.capprime.com/About.htm)

------
hackerslist
Freelancers needed - Remote - All over the world Hacker's List is working to
connect qualified individuals and teams to companies and individuals all over
the world who need them. Skill sets vary greatly. please contact accounts (at)
hackerslist.com for more information.

------
kiasaki
SEEKING WORK

Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: yes, always

Technologies: Node.js, Go, Ansible, React.js, Ruby

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiasaki](https://github.com/kiasaki)

Website: [https://fredericgingras.ca/](https://fredericgingras.ca/)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to email at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
brunoalano
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Remote / Curitiba, Brazil

Full stack developer, working with Rails and Python, developing SAAS
applications, applying good pratices like TDD/BDD. Currently CTO of a Machine
Learning and Natural Language Processing startup.

Email: bruno@appzlab.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
rkercz
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Designer Available for projects

Portfolio : [http://rickkercz.com/2015/](http://rickkercz.com/2015/)

Email: hi@rickkercz.com

Thank you for your consideration!

------
eklavya
SEEKING WORK | Remote only

Experience: 4+ years

Technologies: Scala, Akka, Play, Cassandra, IoT

GitHub: [http://github.com/eklavya](http://github.com/eklavya)

------
PaulMest
SEEKING WORK

We are a team of freelancers all over the world. Design, PM, and leads are
based in San Francisco with senior developers based in Ukraine, Thailand, and
Costa Rica.

Existing clients include hedge funds and startups.

Skills/experience/preferred technologies/tools:

* Product management

* Design (wireframes, branded mockups, HTML prototypes)

* Ruby (Rails, Sidekiq, Devise, MiniTest, RSpec)

* Data (Postgres, MySQL, Redis)

* Front-end (Angular, jQuery, React, SCSS, Foundation, Bootstrap)

* NodeJS (Express, Sails, Passport)

* Python (Flask, Celery, Pandas)

* iOS native apps (Swift)

* Platforms (Heroku, AWS, Digital Ocean, CloudFlare)

* CI (CodeShip)

Contact paul@CleverPoint.co (based in San Francisco) for more information.

------
viacoffee
SEEKING WORK | Georgia, USA | Remote Only

Primarily seeking Ruby(inc rails), PHP, and devops(aws) work.

You can reach me by email: viacoffee [at] gmail [dot] com

------
icoffee
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Mostly: iOS, Objective-C, Swift these days

Also experienced with: Web Development on ASP.NET, SQL Server, Java

coffeeworkx(at)gmail

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

